# Gas Dryer Install



## Vision6800 (Feb 8, 2011)

So I close on my first home in two weeks and will need to install a gas dryer. I'm handy. Lowes wants $200+ to do it. Should I install it myself or get a local plumber to work on it?

Since the furnace is very close to the dryer, there doesn't seem to be any room for error.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Heres my take and I might as well be the first to say it, if you are asking, it sounds like it leaves room for doubt in your own mind, and gas being what it is, do you really want to do it, then fail the test.

Just a quick read by your initial post, might be the best $200 bucks you ever pay.

Mark

Edit, Welcome to the best DIY'r site on the web.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd have to agree with Mark on this one. gas is very dangerous and not really a DIYer thing


----------



## Know It ALL (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations on choosing the most effecient means to dry your clothes. I have been using a gas dryer since 1988.
This scares me Vision6800: _Should I install it myself or get a local plumber to work on it? _Only you know the answer to that question. With you asking us, tells me that this is your first attempt on plumbing a gas service line. One leak and game over.


----------



## Vision6800 (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree, it looks easy though...but the stakes are high.


----------



## SuperHans (Feb 11, 2011)

Is there an existing gas line for the dryer? If so, that would be fairly straightforward but be sure to turn off any flames, furnace, water heater, etc. until you are 100% sure it is leak free. When you buy the flex-line you can pick up some thread sealant as well as leak testing solution that you drizzle on the fittings to see if gas is escaping. 

However, if you're talking about plumbing a whole new copper line then don't. It's not really something to learn on the fly, and you'd need some tools to work the copper tubing so paying for installation may be the way to go. 

Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## FixitDragon (Feb 9, 2011)

If there is an existing gas connection there with a valve it is very straight forward. If there is not, then you are best to have a licenced person do the work. From Lowes quote of $200, it sounds like there is no existing connection. Copper? I have only seen black iron used for natural gas, at least in my area.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Some places don't allow copper to be used for NG. If the wrong type of copper (plumbing) is used it will be corroded from the inside out. Best to go with black-iron pipe and fittings or CSST (corrugated stainless-steel tubing).


----------

